# question about keys



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

If a piece is in c major and i add a black key does this make it no longer in c major? Or is it marked as an accidental?

How many accidentals does it take to become a new key?

When does an accidental note get put in the start of the piece next to the timing?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

It depends on how important the accidental note(s) is (are). Key is determined by progression, and especially harmonic progression. You establish a hierarchy by resolving one note to another. I'd suggest doing some research into _tonality_. Walter Piston's _Harmony_ is a good start, and after that, William Caplin's _Classical Form_.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

If I may try to answer your questions in the wrong order...

Accidentals put next to the timing (time signature) are called the key signature. This is when a composer wants a piece to be in a key other than C major (or A minor).

A black note not marked next to the time signature is an accidental, and can often cause a _temporary_ change of key, but the whole piece will still be in C (provided it ends there). As to how many accidentals it takes to become a new key, usually any accidental which is consistent usually makes a new key (lots of f sharps makes G major, e flats and a flats might mean c minor etc.) however, not necessarily. Some research into tonality is the best method if you want to learn more.

I hope I have understood you correctly.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

LordBlackudder said:


> If a piece is in c major and i add a black key does this make it no longer in c major? Or is it marked as an accidental?


I depends. A new key is what you get when you establish a new tonic. If the writing is very or even mildly chromatic, you can have alot of accidentals without necessarily making a new key.



LordBlackudder said:


> How many accidentals does it take to become a new key?


I started an answer to this, but realized I was just introducing a bunch of terms that probably wouldn't help much. As was suggested, some reading will make things clearer. Maybe even just start with wikipedia articles on pertinent terms.



LordBlackudder said:


> When does an accidental note get put in the start of the piece next to the timing?


If you're talking about changes in the key signature mid-piece, I don't think there are any set rules for that. (Edit: Other than the one I mention at the bottom  It has to do with readability, convenience etc. How long does the new key last, how many new accidentals are there, what makes the music easier to read, etc. The key signature (how may sharps or flats there are next to the time signature) is linked to specific keys. So unless we're talking about certain modern composers, you wouldn't see _any_ random collection of accidentals being 'promoted' to key signature.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

i get it now.


----------

